# PX4, P99, XD9, 229R, HK USPC 9mm?



## m9999 (Jan 5, 2007)

I been reading this great site for about a month now as a guest and I feel that I've read everything there is about "which gun should I buy?"...and I hate to create another post about it but I'm reallllly stuck on which to choose. I know from talking to people it comes down to what feels good in your hand. Honestly they all feel good. What I'm looking for is a 9mm to shoot at the range and maybe carry every so often. My first purchase was an HK USP full size 40 cal about 6 months ago and I LOve it! I just got bit by the bug and I want another gun in the 9mm so that I can further enjoy my time at the range. The guns that have caught my eye based on reviews, price, and look of the gun are - PX4, P99, XD9, Sig 229R, and HK USPC. I would go to the range and try each of them out before I make my decision but the only range close to me only has the p99 and XD to rent. I'm going to make a purchase soon but any opinions would be very helpful. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i can only speak of the beretta px4 9mm which i own..just bought in 12/06 and the gun i have right next to me as i type. The gun fits well in my hands and shoots well...da/sa trigger and very nice looking..recoil is minimal (like my other beretta 92fs). I really like the px4..it is my nightstand gun. Shot well over 200 rounds already not a single misfire..easy to handle..i have an m6 insight tactical light/laser..can't beat it. I don't think you can go wrong with the px4...i am a happy owner.

the walther p99 ...well..i just bought it online yesterday night. Shipwreck and others on the board hooked me on that one... It definitely looks nice. all german made, and shoots well and accurate per ship and other owners.
I can't wait to pick up my walther next week..will fill in the rest next time.
btw..the p99 i purchased was in 9mm AS standard...got a reasonable deal..
gl


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, since U have read the site a while, U know the regular advice to try as many as U can before U buy. If U rent a P99, pay attention to see if it is the QA or the A/S. The A/S is the best version.

I've shot a PX4 on 3 seperate occassions - the 9mm 2x and the 40 cal 1x. To me, it doesn't stand out from any other DA/SA handgun with an external hammer. It could just as well have been a CZ, a Beretta 92 or a Ruger P89, as far as I was concern. It was just "ok." - As usual for DA/SA Berettas, the DA pull is very long, and there is also a lot of creep in the SA pull too. Its not a bad gun, but not that noteworthy. But, I have owned several Berrettas over the years, and they are great guns. 

One positive I will admit to, however... I prefer 9mm handguns overall. I am not a fan of the 40 cal bullet. But, the PX4 in 40 cal handles the bullet VERY well. If looking for a 40, then I might say the gun stand out in some ways better than others. The recoil was almost the same as a 9mm! On my 1st shot, I had to look at it again and make sure it was a 40 cal I was shooting. IF I wanted a gun for 40 cal, this would be it. And, that's a big statement from me, considering how much I am not interested in 40cal.

As for the HK USPc. I have one. I like the ability to carry it cocked and locked. That's how I keep it. But, when I first got it, the gun consistently shot low for me. This, despite prev owning a fullsize USP that did not do this. It took a lot of practice to hit right with it. The sights are not "off", its just the design and me, I suppose. I have seen others comment on the same issue. Not sure why it does this. It doesn't affect everyone like this - U will get some other HK fanatics who will respond and say that they did not have this issue. But I am not the only one. I also shoot the P99 c better than I do the USPc. Still, with the thumb safety the way it is, its kinda like a modern day 1911. And, it is very good quality.

I have shot a fullsize XD. I rented a 4" version a year and a half ago. It was okay. But, I wouldn't buy one. I hear a lot of good things about the recoil of the compact XDs. I haven't had a chance to try one yet, so I can't comment.

And, I will save U the "speech" on the P99 compact  - U only need go to the Walther section and read my prev comments. As much as I talk about the P99, I am sure some members here will be glad that I saved my speech for later


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I noticed that the CZ 75B was missing from your list. I just ordered one because:

They are very well made
They are accurate
They are legal for a large number of IDPA ect. competitions
They have a large mag capacity (16)
They fit my hand like a glove
They pull to sight almost perfectly
and....(drum roll please)

They are relatively inexpensive, typically less than $500.

-terry


----------



## m9999 (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW....thanks for the superfast replies...and I have read most of your writings on the p99 shipwreck...you're one of the main reasons I even added it to the list. 

I'm not familiar with the CZ 75B but I'll look it up shortly, but I did notice that it was on the top of a lot lists. I'll take up the advice and rent as many as I can to shoot with and hopefully that'll make things easier. Any more opinions would be great!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't shot a PX4 yet, but I am highly interested in doing so. I've handled plenty of them in the shop and they look really interesting. So I am curious as to how they handle for shooting.

Personally, I am sort of partial to the P229 and the P99, although I will never put down an HK, either. I think you've got yourself in bind with all the choices you listed there, honestly. All great guns, IMO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I will admit they are all good choices. We all have OUR favs. U will have to eventually decide which is yours on your own


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What! No Glocks? Waaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Of the models you listed, I've only fired the XD9, P99 and Sig 229. I own a P99 and Sig 229. Between those two, the Sig is fired more because I use it in competition shooting. The P99 is more accurate by far. I like the XD9, but really don't need another handgun. So, my pick is the Sig 229. But not by much over the Walther P99. You've got it narrowed to some fine gun makers. Shouldn't go wrong with either one. Pick the one YOU like best. Not the one we like.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I have to throw my votes in for the HK USPc and XD. I have both (my XD is a subcompact 9mm) and love them. They are both incredibly reliable and shoot very straight! I haven't shot the others you're thinking about, but have really heard nothing but good remarks about all of them. Have you thought about a price range? That could eliminate the HK and Sig right there.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I either own or have owned all of the firearms on your list. I think if I was going for an all-around 9mm I would go with the PX4. Mag capacity is 17+1 or 20+1 with extension. I have around 3000 rounds through mine with no problems. the p99 would be a close 2nd for me as I use that for a carry guns. Sigs & HKs are spectacular as well but money may be a factor there. The XD didn't fit me as well as the others. The XD was still good but I didn't like the trigger for some reason.

Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

After having put a bunch of rounds through a Beretta recently, they vault to the top of my list. I love the rotarty barrrel, as well as the SA/DA with safety the Beretta features. They're also veyr reasonably priced right now. They will also take the 92 mags in 9mm, and there are a bunch of those out there to be had cheaply.


----------



## m9999 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got a chance to go to the range today and try the Glock, XD9, P99, Sig 229R, Sig 226R.

Before anyone reads these reviews I am FARRRRRRRRR away from being experienced as I'm sure most of you can tell. I've been shooting for about 8 months, so PLEASE don't take the follow reviews seriously...haha I'm just reporting as I saw it. I'm 99% sure based on the reviews I've read here it's not the gun but more on my lack of experience.

Targets were set at 20 feet.

First up the P99 Q/A model (the only one they had) - Honestly I didn't like the feel of the trigger, gun felt good in hands...nice design. Didn't like the way it shot. I felt like I had no control.

Next XD9 - Almost felt the same as the P99, but a little bit more control but not much more than the P99. Didn't care for that one either. It jammed up on me after 6 bullets.

Next Sig 229R - Not bad, I liked the weight and feel of the gun. First bull's eye but still didn't feel right.

Next Glock - (I don't remember the model number) but it was my least favorite. I don't even think I hit inside the outer circle.

Last - I was just curious and asked for the Sig 226R. I honestly thought it was going to be similar to the 229R but it was night and day (to me). The only word that comes to mind is butter...haha. The recoil felt different from the rest. I really felt like I had total control of the gun. The only thing I wish is that I had more ammo as I only had 6 left. It was a really fun gun to shoot and felt great.

I liked the weight and feel of the Sigs vs the other guns.

Just to make sure that I wasn't having an off day I put about 100 rounds with my Full size USP 40 cal and usual decent shots (good grouping mostly in the center).

So I went home to read up more on the 226 and I came across the Blackwater...long story short it's right here next to my computer.

If these don't work I'll try again.

Thanks again for everyone's help/opinions!


----------



## m9999 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice pictures! That stainless USP makes me drool! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Blackwater is a nice gun. I looked at the before, but I think it ONLY comes in 40, right? Not 9mm? 

No biggy about the P99. If I show the QA version, I don't think I'd like the gun as much either. Its the A/S that is really nice 

Well, that's the way U do it - try a lot fo different guns.

I rented an XD a couple of years ago myself. I hit accurately with it, but didn't really like the gun too much either.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that the blackwater model is only made in 9mm. It's the equinox that was only made in .40.

So m9999, is that p226 blackwater yours now?

That is a very VARRRRY sweet gun. I love the grips and would like some for my p226. I think also that Sigs and HKs go very well together.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

That Blackwater is one sweet-looking gun. 

I have to say that I'm preferring metal framed pistols to the plastic wonders, lately. I've gravitated towards the Berettas and the Sigs more than the Glocks. I'm just shooting them better, and they seem to balance a bit better in my hands. Though out of the plastic jobs, H&K stands head and shoulders above the rest. They feel more like a metal framed gun. 

I shot an XD 9 last week at the range. I wasn't very impressed with it, either. Felt and pointed ok, just didn't like the way it handled the round.

So I think you're a shooter after my own heart.


----------



## m9999 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks and yes it's mine, and you're right the Blackwater only comes in 9mm and the equinox is only in 40 cal. I just can't wait to go to the range with it...but it won't be today cause I'm going to the Seahawks game today. Seahawks 24 Dallas 21. :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

m9999 said:


> I got a chance to go to the range today and try the Glock, XD9, P99, Sig 229R, Sig 226R.
> 
> Before anyone reads these reviews I am FARRRRRRRRR away from being experienced as I'm sure most of you can tell. I've been shooting for about 8 months, so PLEASE don't take the follow reviews seriously...haha I'm just reporting as I saw it. I'm 99% sure based on the reviews I've read here it's not the gun but more on my lack of experience.
> 
> ...


You say you don't know much. To me you seem to know more than a lot of us. You did your homework and thought things through and now you have the right firearm for yourself. Guns have been my hobby for well over 40 year and you taught me something.


----------

